
Robinhood Reportedly Under Investigation by SEC, FINRA for March Outage - AndrewBissell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/advisor/2020/08/31/robinhood-investigation-sec-finra/
======
blackswan101
They paid $75 to folks to cover for thousands of dollars of losses because of
their incompetence. Hope they get hit with $100million fine, at least

------
ogn3rd
Add Monday 8/31 and Tuesday 9/1 to the pile.

